
Musk spent $50k digging into critic’s personal life - joewee
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/09/musk-paid-investigator-50000-to-substantiate-pedo-guy-claim/
======
mdorazio
Now imagine working for him and you can see one of the reasons why Tesla's
executive turnover is so high. Unfortunately, I think Musk needs to get
slapped with a few more lawsuits before he'll learn to set aside the social
media nonsense and just focus on being an eccentric innovator.

------
aeternum
50k as a percentage of Musk's net worth (20b) is the same as 25 cents for the
avg. American (net worth 100k).

Few people would have qualms paying 25 cents to potentially get back at
someone who annoyed them.

~~~
joewee
If everyone could afford to hire a PI to dig up dirt on some random person
they didn’t like, it would be a highly regulated industry. Because it’s mainly
a service only the powerful or wealthy can afford no one bothers.

~~~
techntoke
Where do they find these disgusting PIs anyhow? Craigslist?

------
sunstone
The fact that the Vice reporter turned around and published an email that Musk
clearly intended to be private is really pretty dirty. If anyone should be
held accountable for damages it should be that guy.

~~~
fzeroracer
Can you explain to me how exactly that relates to this story of Musk wasting
$50k to dig into the life of a guy that slighted him? And how that absolves
Musk of the fact that he spent said money to violate the privacy of someone
else?

